# Woden X111 holdfast



## dm65 (27 Jul 2013)

Just had a Woden X111 holdfast donated to the tools collection - thanks to my mate lurcher =D> 






This doesn't have the collar so am wondering if this is actually needed - am I right in thinking the collar is more for protection of the bench hole ?

Anyone using a holdfast got any advice re fitting (!?) and using these things as I'm a holdfast virgin


----------



## GazPal (28 Jul 2013)

As long as you countersink the holes in your bench, I can't imagine any serious problems using your holdfast without collars, although collars should be available via Axminster and Tilgear.


----------



## Vann (28 Jul 2013)

GazPal":6hta2yvd said:


> ...collars should be available via Axminster and Tilgear.


Holdfasts of this design came in at least two sizes (Record's #145 & #146) and possibly more sizes. 

The collars available today fit only the #146 holdfast.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## GazPal (28 Jul 2013)

Vann":198tbiae said:


> GazPal":198tbiae said:
> 
> 
> > ...collars should be available via Axminster and Tilgear.
> ...



Yes, so the next step is to identify the size of this particular Woden holdfast.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Jul 2013)

I think that's identical to mine. If so, and you drill bench to suit it, holdfasts that need a 19mm hole won't work in them.


----------



## dm65 (28 Jul 2013)

Thanks all

Had a measure and the stem that goes through the bench is 1"

Had a quick look on Axminster and Tilear (first time I've come across this site) and can't find any collars for sale


----------



## Vann (28 Jul 2013)

Vann":1k3s7ih6 said:


> Holdfasts of this design came in at least two sizes (Record's #145 & #146) and possibly more sizes.


I see the 1938 Marples catalogue listed 5 different sizes, from the No.0 with a 10" x ¾" pillar, to the No.4 with a 18" x 1¼" pillar (refer page 66).

The pamphlet that came with my Record holdfast "Record bench holdfast - its use and maintenance" is not so helpfull. It gives all the cutout sizes for the collar, but with regard to holdfast sizes only gives: 
"Maximum reach" - 5 7/8" (150mm) for the #145; 7 1/16 (180mm) for the #146; and "Maximum opening" - 6 7/8" (175mm) for the #145; 7 5/8" (195mm) for the #146;

Cheers, Vann


----------



## dm65 (28 Jul 2013)

Found the following from an old thread signed off by a certain bugbear back in 05

Woden (not shown in catalogue, but I recognise the model #)
Labelled as reach, opening, diameter of hole for collar
X110, 5 7/8, 6 7/8, 1 1/2
X111, 7 1/16, 7 5/8, 1 3/4
X112, 8 5/8, 9, 2

I have a steel plate that could be used as a collar if they are needed but rounding over or countersinking the hole sounds easier and cheaper


----------



## Vann (28 Jul 2013)

dm65":11g0c7fr said:


> Woden (not shown in catalogue, but I recognise the model #)
> Labelled as reach, opening, diameter of hole for collar
> X110, 5 7/8, 6 7/8, 1 1/2 = Record #145
> X111, 7 1/16, 7 5/8, 1 3/4 = Record #146
> X112, 8 5/8, 9, 2


Those collar holes also match the Record equivilents (although the collars are flanged so the flange diameters require larger cutouts to a depth of 5/16").

So if you can source some new collars, at least they'll fit your X111 holdfast.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## dm65 (28 Jul 2013)

Vann":1onjaj3i said:


> Those collar holes also match the Record equivilents (although the collars are flanged so the flange diameters require larger cutouts to a depth of 5/16").
> 
> So if you can source some new collars, at least they'll fit your X111 holdfast.
> 
> Cheers, Vann.


Cheers Vann, that's useful to know


----------



## rxh (28 Jul 2013)

Tilgear catalogue has spare collar for Boston holdfast, Part Code BSTN107CL. These collars accept 146 size holdfasts.


----------



## dm65 (28 Jul 2013)

rxh":36vj3c5z said:


> Tilgear catalogue has spare collar for Boston holdfast, Part Code BSTN107CL. These collars accept 146 size holdfasts.


Well done - thanks for that rxh

If postage wasn't so high, I'd have one ordered now - will have to have a look around to see what else I 'need'


----------



## BRYAN (28 Jul 2013)

Hi Folks.
I too have one of these Woden jobbies and several modern,smaller ones from a mail order company.
The Woden is definately too big for the new collars.
I have not gotten around to setting them up yet and have a question for you all.
What way up do the collars go? Is it circular piece on bench surface,or tuther way up?

Bryan.


----------



## GazPal (29 Jul 2013)

BRYAN":2rgky9n9 said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> What way up do the collars go? Is it circular piece on bench surface,or tuther way up?
> 
> Bryan.



They're mounted into the bench surface.  

------------


----------



## rxh (29 Jul 2013)

The collars are recessed into the bench surface as shown in the photo below. The Boston collar as sold by Tilgear has a hole diameter of just under an inch (24.3mm) and the Boston holdfast has a stem diameter of 23 mm. If your Woden has about the same stem diameter it should work with this collar. I have a Marples 146 with a stem diameter of 22.5mm and that works fine in the Boston collar. Holdfasts become much more useful if used in pairs. I have three collars in my bench top, which allows provides more work holding options.


----------



## dm65 (29 Jul 2013)

rxh":1788zj8u said:


> The collars are recessed into the bench surface as shown in the photo below. The Boston collar as sold by Tilgear has a hole diameter of just under an inch (24.3mm) and the Boston holdfast has a stem diameter of 23 mm. If your Woden has about the same stem diameter it should work with this collar. I have a Marples 146 with a stem diameter of 22.5mm and that works fine in the Boston collar. Holdfasts become much more useful if used in pairs. I have three collars in my bench top, which allows provides more work holding options.


Thanks for taking the time on this rxh - certainly appreciated by me

I was worried when I first created this post that everyone would start throwing rotten veg at me, but it seems to have developed legs


----------



## BRYAN (29 Jul 2013)

Do'nt worry Den, just hold fast.

Bryan.


----------



## Vann (30 Jul 2013)

And for what it's worth... my Record No.145 holdfast has a pillar 215mm (8½ in.) long (to the bottom of the arm) and is ~19.5mm diameter. So it's roughly the equivent to the Marples No.0.

However the pillar is slightly thicker towards the bottom end and won't fit the ¾in. dog holes in my workbench top.

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## lurcher (30 Jul 2013)

well den you have got alot of options mate as you and i are of a simlar ilk maybe some kind sole will post a picture or a diagram of the collar
and we could try and get some made to fit wat we need as i have 2 of the holdfasts i could do with at least 4 collars 2 for bench in the workshop and 2 for the bench outside am sure a welder could make us something up mate
lurcher


----------

